
DNA Ancestry for All – The Scientist Magazine - carlosaave
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/40460/title/DNA-Ancestry-for-All/
======
carlosaave
I have been very curious recently about DND testing ancestry. I think it is
amazing to know our origins, wanted to share my interest.

